
Is prediabetes a medical condition that needs attention? - AftHurrahWinch
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-03-prediabetes-medical-condition-attention.html
======
AftHurrahWinch
> _Charles Piller, a contributing correspondent for Science, has published a
> news article in the journal questioning the medical soundness of referring
> to prediabetes as a condition that needs treatment. In his article, he
> points out that there is little to no scientific evidence linking
> prediabetes to diabetes. He also notes that prediabetes has not been found
> to cause health problems in people who have been so diagnosed._

> _Piller also suggests another problem. The ADA is a nonprofit organization
> and relies on donations to survive. Much of those funds, he found, come from
> pharmaceutical companies that sell drugs such as metformin, which have been
> developed to reduce the damage that diabetes does to the body. He concludes
> by suggesting that coinage of the term has led to classifying many healthy
> people as having an illness, which has led to negative consequences for them
> such as financial losses due to having to pay for care, and unnecessary
> anxiety._

